# Turbo Nock T-4 Feedback



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Well the T-4 has been out for three weeks now and we are starting to get some feedback.

Nick Leshyen , TEAM TURBO Canada ,shot a 498/500 his first try with the new t-4 . I do not know his setup but he is going to compete next week with them.

Randy Oitker shot a 156 P&y whitetail with t-4s on his featherd hunting arrows.

The T-4 may be a little tight with some servings.
We recommend a .018 or .021 serving.
You may notice some nock pinch because the T-4 has a wider throat than a regular nock. All you need to do is open up your string loop about 1/16 inch or readjust your nock sets.

When I designed the T-4 my main concern was not target shooting, but generating good solid consistent torque to an arrow, TO stabilize broadheads!!
The T-4 is basically for those who just do not like our original TURBO NOCK because of fletching concerns or because they use older shoot through or prong rests . The T-4 is tuneable through most rests,and you will find that the instant spin of this nock virtually eliminates having to TUNE broadheads. The high rpms that the T-4 as well as all TURBOS
deliver eliminates the issue of a broadhead planing. 

For those who like to fletch the T-4 will enable you to shoot fixed blade broadheads with 1.8 to 2 inch vanes or feathers where you used to use 4 or 5 inch feathers. and you can shoot mechanicals with the little 3d vanes used in target shooting like the smallest duravane. or Bohning Mini blazer.
The less vane , the less loss in speed down range and the less drift in cross winds. and the less noise.
The T-4 gives any arrow just about all the benefits of the original TURBO NOCK except you provide the fletching. ( I STILL HATE TO FLETCH)

Some have asked why we still have those two "mini vanes" on the back of the nock.
TWO REASONS. First those vanes act similarly to a spoiler on a race car.
They actually create an aerodymanic vortex behind the arrow wihch helps to reduce drag and enhances the speed of the arrow. Also the mini vanes act in a similar manner to an I beam and stiffen the back of the nock to improve the transfer of torque from the bowstring to the arrow. The Stiffer the nock the better the transfer of energy. By using the mini vanes we greatly reduced the weight of the nock.
In comparison an Easton nock which is hollow and made of polycarbonate weighs 13 grains. The T-4 is solid glass filled nylon.and weighs 11 grains.
It greatly reduces the chance of arrow damage from Robin Hoods compared to a hollow nock that splits fairly easily. 
The T-4 is lighter , stronger, and is the only nock that is "rifled" to provide instant stability. Every other product designed to stabilize arrows uses only wind resistance. The only products that use rifling are TURBO NOCKS and BULLETS.


----------



## Stuffem (Aug 9, 2003)

Nick,
I would like to say that my t-4 nocks work great. Just wondering if you have any plans in the works for the t-4 nocks that will fit the axis type arrows.

Thanks, Kevin


----------



## breckinridge (Jan 7, 2005)

I was wanting to know how great the T4's will help an arrow with a 4 in vane and a pretty good right helical would it be worth even putting them on. Also would it create to much spin.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

No plans at this time to make an Axis version. The t-4 makes regular carbons work quite well and the rpms act to stiffen the spine. It took most of last year to get the first t-4 mold done. That little nock was actually more difficult to engineer than the original TURBOS with vanes.

Glad you like them. Breckingridge


Stuffem You will get a benefit by adding the t-4 to your 4 in vane and the right helicial is necessary. the T-4 will give you about 4 inches higher at 20 yds because the instant spin reduces the wind resistance on the vanes.
You will get even more improvement the next time you fletch because you can go to even smaller vanes which will pick up more speed.


----------



## MO/ARK (Jun 16, 2004)

Nick, just to let you know I have to get an MRI on my shoulder next Tuesday, so I havent been able to draw my bow since I got the T-4's. I am drooling to try them, but I just cant shoot right now. I will let you know as soon as I get the go ahead to try them. Cant Wait!

Matt


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I just ordered some T-4's! I can't wait to try them! I LOVE the origanal Turbo Nock........Now I can make 'PRETTY' arrows again!!! Thanks Nick!


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

Just got my T-4's today and I love them, I am gonna have to start stocking these in my shop for my customers now.
Thanks Nick, great work.


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks for the responses.

MO/ARK sure hope you do not have rotater problems????
hope all goes well. 
It is 5:45 AM and we are heading out to Harrisburg. We commute to this show .
It is an hour and a half trip , but sleeping at home is well worth it. 
Hope to see some archery talk folks there.


----------



## breckinridge (Jan 7, 2005)

All that spinning with helical and the T4's won't create to much drag at long distances. Also will they fit goldtip arrows?


----------



## archeryguyrds (Jan 27, 2005)

*Turbo*

What's is Turbo's address on the web.


----------



## Ottawa Rogue (Dec 27, 2004)

www.turbonock.com


----------



## kyhunter (Sep 18, 2004)

breckinridge said:


> All that spinning with helical and the T4's won't create to much drag at long distances. Also will they fit goldtip arrows?


I have gold tip xts they are too loose in. The fit great in my blackhawk vapors.


----------



## NBOOST (Jan 22, 2003)

Will they fit my A/C/C's 349


----------



## breckinridge (Jan 7, 2005)

Kyhunter you say they are to loose in the XT's well that sucks because thats what I got but if there to loose I am not going to order any.


----------



## JimMc (Oct 3, 2004)

The Turbonock T4's fit my Goldtip XT's just fine.


----------



## breckinridge (Jan 7, 2005)

Well I would hate to spend 16.50 on them and they not fit right. The fight your XT's just fine.


----------



## Mu-Kau (Aug 12, 2004)

NBOOST said:


> Will they fit my A/C/C's 349


The HTX's will fit any shaft that takes a 'G-Nock' bushing, which I believe your A/C/C' s will.

The larger sizes (DeadX, Hunter, T-4) will fit many larger diameter carbon shafts without using a bushing. They will fit any shaft with a .240 to .242 inside diameter, also they will fit any shaft that uses a Super Nock or standard Bohning Nock.

Hope that helps.


----------



## breckinridge (Jan 7, 2005)

Well the Goldtip Xt's have a ID .246 so I guess the turbonocks would not work.


----------



## JimMc (Oct 3, 2004)

The nock bushings supplied with my XT's fit the T4's perfectly. Bushings came in the same package as the shafts. Are the shafts available without bushings? If so, they don't appear in my catalogs.


----------



## NKYBOWHUNTER (Jul 21, 2004)

Do these nocks reduce arrow speed at all? Does the twist in the nock cause any drag during the release from the string and slow arrow flight? Has anyone tried a side by side comparison through a chrono? Thanks for any info.


----------



## breckinridge (Jan 7, 2005)

Well I did not get any bushings if I was to go buy some for my Xt's what are they called exactly?


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Chrono graph results.

I am at the Harrisburg Pa Huntin Show and a gentleman who works in the Local Bass Pro shop picked up some T-4s and took them to the shop.
He put them on his 4inch fletched arrows and did a comparison between the T-4 and the conventional Easton nock.

HE PICKED UP 5 FT PER SECOND THROUGH THE CHRONO.

Simple explanation why. A regular nock does not spin the arrow so it takes some wind resistance passing onver the vanes to make them spin. The T-4 gets it spinning right away and bypasses that energy drain.

YOU do need right helical or right offset to use the T-4. 2 to 4 degrees.

The T-4 will improve the flight of a standard 4 inch vaned arrow, and the next time you fletch you can use 2 inch or less to do the same job, BETTER>
We provide a little reference chart in the packaging on vane sizing.


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*g series*

Nick,

Do you have any plans to make the T4 in a size that fits the g series bushings?


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

not at this time.


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

Just wanted to say that I just shot a dozen more Vegas 300's with the T4's. Like Nick said earlier I shot a 498/500 my first time trying them. Now that I set up my arrow right I'm getting perfect rounds.


----------



## qualitymilk1 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Just ordered some T4s*

Nick,

Just ordered a dozen of the T4s about 5 minutes ago. Can't wait to try 'em out. Any plans on offering the T4s in black? Just curious.

Thanks,

Damon


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Thanks Northshoreremb . I had some archers question whether the design of my nock would help target shooting. My intent was to develop as much torque as possible for broadheads and just using common sense I figured it would be an aid to those using fletching on target arrows.
Seems like you proved me correct. THANKS MY FRIEND!!!!!!


----------

